# Maximum RAM for Dell Motherboard



## ultragames (May 9, 2008)

My fiancee has a Dell Inspirion 1501. The motherboard model is UW953.

I am not able to find a manual or detailed specs on this board. What i want to know is what is the maximum ammount of RAM I can put in this board, and how fast it can be. It is currently running 1GB (2x 512MB) DDR2 533 PC2-4200

Could I put say 2GB (2x 1GB) DDR 667 PC2-5300 in it? I'd rather not have to order RAM for it only to find out that the board can't take it.

Also, if you reply, where did you get your info?
Thanks.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

www.crucial.com . . use the configuration


----------



## ultragames (May 9, 2008)

Quite the handy little app there. Thanks for the link!

I did notice that it says that my laptop, an HP Pavillion dv9550t can only take 2GB of RAM with 1GB per slot, yet HP offers 4GB (2x 2GB) in the options menu when purchasing this model. Whats with that?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

most likely if you wanted to run a 64bit operating system ?


two gigs is plenty for a 32 bit windows on a laptop


----------

